# New SOL list for 2012



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Hen does the new Sol lost come out for 2012 ?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess in July 2012...


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that when the new list was brought out last year ?
Is it reto active back to the first or does it start from July ?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Alan H said:


> Is that when the new list was brought out last year ?
> Is it reto active back to the first or does it start from July ?


Yes..
Its the SOL list which came out in July 2011.....


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Great news
I should have my application in by then.

Do you know If once your Application is submitted and in the process with DIAC if the new SOL comes out and your position is no longer on it, what happens ?

I will be applying for a 175 visa skilled immigrant


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Alan H said:


> Great news
> I should have my application in by then.
> 
> Do you know If once your Application is submitted and in the process with DIAC if the new SOL comes out and your position is no longer on it, what happens ?
> ...


Well in that case your priority group might be readjusted(there is a post pertaining to this ques in the past few days..check that one out)..I am not entirely sure..
As per my understanding, once your application is in, subsequent changes to the list do not affect you.but I have also read abt people's priority group being readjusted(demoted down) on this forum.

Suppose you apply for 175 visa just now and after July 2012 your occupation goes "Off-List" then in all probability your application will take longer..(assuming tht you do not get the visa by Jul 2012)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you currently qualify for a 175 visa, I would advise that you lodge your application straight away. DIAC typically stops accepting applications in the 2 months preceding a rule change to enable a smooth transition to the new system.

The system will be revamped, with significant changes in July. There is no telling how this will affect existing applications and you certainly do not want to find that your application is affected negatively. In the past, applications relating to occupations that have been removed from the SOL list have been downgraded to the lowest priority and it unfortunately takes a few years before your application is even considered (currently DIAC have started processing applications lodged in 2007).


----------

